# 1970 gto dash question



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey guys 

Did all 1970 gto dashes come with the silver engine swirl ? This dash is just silver without the swirl . I’ve always seen the 70 with the swirl or whatever it’s called. 

This interior is supposedly all original. Check out the picture


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not original with that radio in there. Not a 70 expert but it appears the swirled insert is missing.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Something looks off to me also


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

There is a 1970 GTO dash on Ebay I looked at. Same as yours, but Ebayer's don't always know what they have and sell it as something it really is not. Pic #1 & #2 .

I also enclosed another 1970 GTO dash restored by Just Dashes and they show the "engine turned aluminum molding" - Pic #3 & another restored GTO car dash Pic #4 .

Just to throw a wrench in it all, look at Pic #5 , it has both - swirl & flat panel.

Pic #6 & #7 answers the question. 1970 Lemans lower dash insert. This is what you have, not the "engine turned aluminum molding" that seems to be on the 1970 GTO/Judges I looked at on the internet.

My restroration guide does not mention the 1970 GTO insert, but it does mention that the 1971-72 GTO had the "engine turned aluminum molding." 

Are you sure you have a GTO? Not being funny about it either. Someone could have swapped yours out, or with Pontiac's, very possible yours is indeed factory installed. But I would conclude that the 1970-72 GTO's had the "engine turned aluminum molding" and the Lemans used the plain aluminum molding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Great info thanks

Not my car . It was a car I was looking at on eBay . Something looked off to me .


----------



## Dano628 (Jun 18, 2019)

My 70 GTO has the same dash as #3 posted by Pontiac Jim I don’t claim to be an expert on the matter but I have never seen a 70 GTO that didn’t have swirled inserts. I also wonder if that is a GTO, while I know there were some GTO’s that were made with column shift automatics I would have to think they would have to be very rare .


----------



## gtotodd (Jul 24, 2018)

I agree, the column shift is suspicious...the lower dash, however, may be correct. The swirl was simply an aluminum overlay and underneath looks exactly like what you have there.


----------

